

Tell HN: Will work for a nexus 4? - nanuclickity

So.
Recently with all the hype and chaos about availability issues of Google's Nexus 4, has led many developers like me very eager to test our latest ideas on the device.<p>I am a versatile web developer/ designer who doesn't wan't to work for per hourly rates or checks.
The next payload im getting... im definitely gonna ask for a Google Nexus 4 to be shipped to India in return for my services. :D
======
cjbprime
Did you see [http://trak.in/mobiles/buying-google-nexus-4-india-price-
rs-...](http://trak.in/mobiles/buying-google-nexus-4-india-price-rs-22500/) ?

(Sounds like you should just work for paychecks and buy it that way.)

------
healthenclave
What kind of development skill set do you have ?

~~~
nanuclickity
Most of my projects are node.js, javascript and python based. I mainly work as
as web app developer, looking forward to a career in platform specific mobile
app development.

~~~
rmp2150
How can we contact you?

~~~
nanuclickity
You could reach me at nanu.clickity@gmail.com. Thanks for the generous reply.

However, Someone already hired me. Leave a contact... I'll be free in few
weeks. I'll contact you back if you need something done. :)

